# Duck Dynasty



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Let's see if your gay you can have a opinion contrary to to heterosexuals and that ok but a heterosexual can't believe otherwise without being a bigot gotta love where our country is headed.


----------



## duckeater (Nov 2, 2012)

Waxico before saying dumb things you should investigate what happens to Christian like Phil in Russia. Specially outspoken ones. Phil did nothing but tell a person his beliefs not in a hateful way at all. The only reason it's even a story is because the liberal media has taken it upon themselves to change the values n morals of this country.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Waiting for the fallout from Realtree, Mossberg, Federal etc :sad:


Mossberg would probably be the only company hurt by a GLAAD boycott.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Mossberg would probably be the only company hurt by a GLAAD boycott.


Wait Wait Wait.. So these were intended not for little girls..


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

duckeater said:


> Waxico before saying dumb things you should investigate what happens to Christian like Phil in Russia. Specially outspoken ones. Phil did nothing but tell a person his beliefs not in a hateful way at all. The only reason it's even a story is because the liberal media has taken it upon themselves to change the values n morals of this country.


Do you pay attention to anything outside of your "bubble"? I'm truly concerned that you have eaten some foul fowl. It's the Liberal Media's fault? :lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

jimp said:


> I'm thinking a lot more folks in this country agree with him than disagree.


According to a poll on MSN over 200,000 agree with Phil and 40,000 don't.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

field-n-feathers said:


> Yea, just what the US needs.....another ******* bigot hidden under the guise of religion. No thanks.


Well we def dont need what we have now, id take phil over a obama any day...

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Religion, guns, politics, sexuality, aaaaand differing opinions.....

This has all the fixins of a 20 page thread.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Religion, guns, politics, sexuality, aaaaand differing opinions.....
> 
> This has all the fixins of a 20 page thread.


Grab your popcorn. :mischeif:


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Let's see if your gay you can have a opinion contrary to to heterosexuals and that ok but a heterosexual can't believe otherwise without being a bigot gotta love where our country is headed.


I must have missed when/where simply wanting "equal rights", as granted by the constitution, became a bigoted concept.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

FullBody said:


> Religion, guns, politics, sexuality, aaaaand differing opinions.....
> 
> This has all the fixins of a 20 page thread.


I wonder what Phil would think about our season dates, zones, and splits? I bet he would probably think that an early opener and a late 2-day split is wasteful, and therefore a sin.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Duckman Racing said:


> I wonder what Phil would think about our season dates, zones, and splits? I bet he would probably think that an early opener and a late 2-day split is wasteful, and therefore a sin.


Well, I'm assuming that would be conditional to Phil - and based solely upon which hunters the split is open to.


----------



## duckeater (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah I do pay attention. Example: not more than a few years ago Michigan voted something like 70%-30% against gay marriage (ie a landslide). Since then there has been a pro gay agenda in this country to the point that a celebrity can't disagree without being persecuted. I would say your polls now say its nothing like 70/30 anymore. If you dont think that there has been a liberal media agenda yer dumber than you sound.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

mfs686 said:


> According to a poll on MSN over 200,000 agree with Phil and 40,000 don't.


It's skyrocketing quickly in the past 20 minutes' answers...now 294,000 to 55,000


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

duckeater said:


> Yeah I do pay attention. Example: not more than a few years ago Michigan voted something like 70%-30% against gay marriage (ie a landslide). Since then there has been a pro gay agenda in this country to the point that a celebrity can't disagree without being persecuted. I would say your polls now say its nothing like 70/30 anymore. If you dont think that there has been a liberal media agenda yer dumber than you sound.


The media reports to it's supporters. It's supporters happen to be society. Society is changing. It has nothing to do with the liberal media "agenda". The "agenda" is what society is wanting. Society "Wags the dog", not the other way around. If you don't realize that, you need......:help:


----------



## duckeater (Nov 2, 2012)

where you in your bubble when this past yer the scandal came out that the white house was pumping news stories. Not exactly reporting news that the people asked for.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

duckeater said:


> Waxico before saying dumb things you should investigate what happens to Christian like Phil in Russia. Specially outspoken ones. Phil did nothing but tell a person his beliefs not in a hateful way at all. The only reason it's even a story is because the liberal media has taken it upon themselves to change the values n morals of this country.


You need to read the news. Waxico was making a topical joke on recent Russian laws.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

jimp said:


> ...........


That is not the statement that started this controversy. His statement for GQ magazine did, and is nothing like the above. Had he said the above to begin with, there probably would not have been any measurable controversy.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd say Phil is way more tolerant of homosexuals than given credit for...you guys see that episode where the "pet photographer" took their portrait????
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I think a person should have the right say what they want and believe in what they want without fear of persecution. Period. And people need to chill out, and stop being whiney bitches when someone disagrees with them about anything. I think Phil simply spoke what his opinion was, and the media simply took it and ran. I also think Phil could give a hoot what people think about him. He appears to be a confident man.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

jimp said:


>


Yeah, what a red-neck bigot. Anyone who doesn't think the media reports with an agenda has obviously never been the subject of a news story.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Bellyup said:


> I think a person should have the right say what they want and believe in what they want without fear of persecution. Period. And people need to chill out, and stop being whiney bitches when someone disagrees with them about anything. I think Phil simply spoke what his opinion was, and the media simply took it and ran. I also think Phil could give a hoot what people think about him. He appears to be a confident man.


I agree!!!!
You nailed it!!


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Probably tired of the cameras following his every move. Season is probably getting started down there and he said f- it. time to hunt leave me alone.
Only way to get out of the contract with A&E. :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

The humor here is its a show about a bunch of self proclaimed southern, religious guys who are ********. I can't imagine him having a different view. Who the hell cares. The novelty of that show wore off after about 6 episodes. Im sure the Robertsons life will move on with or without the show.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's to Phil! 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Jimw said:


> Here's to Phil!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice!
:irked:


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

field-n-feathers said:


> The media reports to it's supporters. It's supporters happen to be society. Society is changing. It has nothing to do with the liberal media "agenda". The "agenda" is what society is wanting. Society "Wags the dog", not the other way around. If you don't realize that, you need......:help:



I have to disagree. The media is run mostly by the people who own them and their views are then in turn the views of the media. The public has no choice for the most part whether it is left, right or in the middle. The public has got to be smart enough to know better which is getting very hard to do. IMO, the media is today's pied piper. You better be able to think on your own. If not follow me I know what's best.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That one didn't last long. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Regardless if you like it or not. This is the beauty of the first amendment. Same goes with the whole not praying on their show because it offends Muslims. 

I say, screw 'em and continue with their beliefs on the show (after all, it is what the country was founded upon). What these idiots don't realize is that they have a choice. Watch or don't watch. Let the ratings dictate if the show will go on.

And I'm sure it will. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

So many people are afraid to offend, afraid to spank their kids, afraid to go to war, afraid of what others will think if they do this or that, Not Phil and that's one of the many reasons i support him! My buddies and I used to watch Phil's hunting videos on VHS tapes back in high school, and the person he was back then is still the person he is today! Yeah maybe his bank account is bigger but he will still tell you what he thinks no matter what magazine or TV station is interviewing him and in today's world that means a lot, guy's like Phil are a dying breed unfortunately.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I have to disagree. The media is run mostly by the people who own them and their views are then in turn the views of the media. The public has no choice for the most part whether it is left, right or in the middle. The public has got to be smart enough to know better which is getting very hard to do. IMO, the media is today's pied piper. You better be able to think on your own. If not follow me I know what's best.


We will have to agree to disagree then. I think some are confusing media bias with being the cause. Many media agencies are most definitely biased in their reporting, on both sides of the aisle. But to say they are the cause of these issues is a stretch. 

I do agree with you on the public being smart enough to distinguish. There's the liberal perspective of news, and the conservative perspective of news. Somewhere between the two lies the truth.


----------



## helmet1 (Dec 29, 2007)

PHIL ROBERTSON FOR PRESIDENT, wussification....i love it. This country is becoming a little silly with the politically correct crap, animal rights crap, gay rights, gun control crap. It all makes me wanna puke. Thank god for a god fearing man to speak his mind without concern.


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

field-n-feathers said:


> The media reports to it's supporters. It's supporters happen to be society. Society is changing. It has nothing to do with the liberal media "agenda". The "agenda" is what society is wanting. Society "Wags the dog", not the other way around. If you don't realize that, you need......:help:


So A&E should not have suspended Phil if this is true? According to MSN, Phil is supported by society by an estimated 80% of citizens. So the Gay/Lesbians make a fuss and it's over for Phil because they are represenatives of what society wants? I find that very hard to believe with all of the support he has gained in the last 24 hours.
I find many faults in what you are saying here. First of all, the media reports to everyone, not just its supporters. If what you are saying is true then cases like Zimmerman vs. NBC should not exist. The media influences the people, not the people influencing the media. The media itself is a big contributor of why society is changing, of course aided by technology. Along with the changes, come biased media reports that influence society who can't think for themselves. Sadly, there are some very bad influences controlling what gets broadcasted involving mostly the liberal media agenda. Monkey see, monkey do. You sir, need the :help: 

Can we lock this now and continue on with waterfowl hunting?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> It was in humor.. The guy could figure out how to kill ducks where ever he wanted.. Guy was a stone cold killer before he was famous.


yes, stone cold.



waxico said:


> I assure you the folks in Russia agree with Phil


this made me laugh.



TSS Caddis said:


> Mossberg would probably be the only company hurt by a GLAAD boycott.


this made me laugh too.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

field-n-feathers said:


> There's the liberal perspective of news, and the conservative perspective of news. Somewhere between the two lies the truth.


Exactly!!!

And BOTH sides have an agenda!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

field-n-feathers said:


> The media reports to it's supporters. It's supporters happen to be society. Society is changing. It has nothing to do with the liberal media "agenda". The "agenda" is what society is wanting. Society "Wags the dog", not the other way around. If you don't realize that, you need......:help:


FnF, i gotta disagree with ya on about every post you made brother. Media is dominated...and i mean DOMINATED by liberal reporting and support. 

the best example of this is DUCK DYNASTY....the show is true conservatism family...and they are the MOST watched show in north america right now. 

theres about 5 major news channels on cable. 4 of the 5 are liberal or hard leaning left with CNN being the softest left and MSBC being heavy left...rest are in between. FOX is leaning right....and guess what? #1 cable news show. 

What part of society is changing and ASKING for more liberal views jammed down their throats again? what society is wanting more of this liberal crap thrown at them?


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

What ever happend to free speech. The country is going to hell in a hand basket and we are more worried about a ******* that has the guts to stay what he believes in. Its sad if half of the country spent more time with there family or trying to better themselves instead of watching the crap we see on the news and wasting our time on social meadia maybe we could take our jobs back from china. The man spoke his religus beliefs witch if im not mistaken is why we are in this country. Ata boy from me he makes our for fathers happy. Hard working godly family man just like the ones who built this country


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Am I looking at the correctly, a company hired a family with strong Christian values and then fired them for having strong Christian values. Strange no one saw that coming


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I find it very interesting that the liberal left is all about tolerance of other people's "lifestyles". However, they are completely intolerant of any and all conservative ideas; a clear double standard.

Phil Robertson isn't going anywhere if he doesn't want to. DD pulled 8.9mm viewers their last episode making it the highest rated non-sports program on cable, which means huge $$ to A & E. There are over 2000 DD products on the market and the Robertson family is sitting on over $80 mm. My guess is the show will go on without Phil next season. Not because he got fired, but because HIS decision is that HE would rather be in the marsh.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> Am I looking at the correctly, a company hired a family with strong Christian values and then fired them for having strong Christian values. Strange no one saw that coming


You got it. This is our popular culture at it's finest...If the few get offended you're tarred and feathered.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope Uncle Is don't open his mouth on this subject... they can get by with losing Phil but not Si! You can take that to the bank Jack! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

gillcommander said:


> I hope Uncle Is don't open his mouth on this subject... they can get by with losing Phil but not Si! You can take that to the bank Jack!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If they didn't want an answer about his beliefs they shouldn't have asked the question! Isn't it ironic that the same people that are defending a&e because they are a "private company" are the same people that so rabidly went after Chick-Fil-A?


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> FnF, i gotta disagree with ya on about every post you made brother.


:lol:Not the first time, and probably won't be the last either.




Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Theres about 5 major news channels on cable. 4 of the 5 are liberal or hard leaning left with CNN being the softest left and MSBC being heavy left...rest are in between. FOX is leaning right....and guess what? #1 cable news show.


Thanks for somewhat proving my point...Which was that the media is not necessarily causing this shift of opinion on "hot button" issues. FOX is right leaning for sure and is not only the number 1 watched cable news channel, but is number 1 by a long shot. In fact, it's viewership is approximately equal to all left leaning cable news channels....combined. 

Where the disconnect comes in from viewership to changing opinions on gay rights, abortion, etc.....is the demographic, not necessarily the agenda. Twice as many people aged 35-64 watch FOX than those aged 25-54. Which, when you compare that demographic to the same demographic who has shown increasing support of these "hot button" topics over the past 10 years, I think you'll find that the demographic is what is changing. Not the "agenda", or the media coverage, but an increasing tolerance and change of opinion over time. If someone owned an ice cream shop and realized that more and more people were liking chocolate ice cream....You bet your sweet a** they will increase the amount of chocolate ice cream available for sale.

Another thing to add to this.....Regardless of what Phil's stance is on this topic, or whether you agree with him or not, he has every right in the world to speak his mind. He shouldn't be silenced. One can disagree with the person, and what he is saying or stands for, but that doesn't change the fact that he has as much right to say it as someone else does to disagree with it.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

65 posts about a "man anus" comment:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Basically an attack on Christianity. Your allowed to be a Christian but not recite Christian beliefs without fear of reprisal.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Facebook is setting all time records...

Support Phil and click "Like":
https://www.facebook.com/Philrobertsonsupport


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder when the Culture War goes hot?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

what a shame the season is closed right now...will all this media B.S. I just want to head to the marsh and go duck hunting...wonder if Phil needs a partner?


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


>


This picture could be his Presidental billboard when he runs......:lol:


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

:help::help::help:







:help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

...feel bad for the working poor, not these entertainers.
Im sure the Duck Kardasha boo boos have been laughing all the way to the bank, how long did this run last? Waaaaay longer than they prolly ever thought.

Hey! Get rich quick and get out, true mericans. Jack


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I have to disagree. The media is run mostly by the people who own them and their views are then in turn the views of the media. The public has no choice for the most part whether it is left, right or in the middle. The public has got to be smart enough to know better which is getting very hard to do. IMO, the media is today's pied piper. You better be able to think on your own. If not follow me I know what's best.


The issue is Americans do not think, they follow what is said by news organizations say. I feel bad for Mr Field not realizing or being niave in believing that the sheeple we call our neighbors do not think, and they listen to and for the most part blindly follow mass media.

Slow news week, hopefully they find a new hot topic over the weekend.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I am also confused as to why a strong family with Christian values hasn't bonded together and all walked out on A and E when they fired their father. Does the family have money greed and plan to continue without their dad or at least stand up for him.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Tron322 said:


> The issue is Americans do not think, they follow what is said by news organizations say. I feel bad for Mr Field not realizing or being niave in believing that the sheeple we call our neighbors do not think, and they listen to and for the most part blindly follow mass media.
> 
> Slow news week, hopefully they find a new hot topic over the weekend.


Ahhh, yes. Of course that's the problem.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> I am also confused as to why a strong family with Christian values hasn't bonded together and all walked out on A and E when they fired their father. Does the family have money greed and plan to continue without their dad or at least stand up for him.


They recently released a statement stating that they are currently in talks with A & E regarding the fact they can't see continuing the show without Phil.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

field-n-feathers said:


> They recently released a statement stating that they are currently in talks with A & E regarding the fact they can't see continuing the show without Phil.


Ok thanks. I hadn't heard that yet. I have been brushing this by on the news. I'm already over it. Glad it's not Paul walker anymore


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

field-n-feathers said:


> They recently released a statement stating that they are currently in talks with A & E regarding the fact they can't see continuing the show without Phil.


On their website as well


----------

